# Benelli M2 21" Barrel Turkey Gun?



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm looking at the Benelli M2 with the 21" barrel.  Anyone have one?  If so how does it pattern and how do you like it?

Thanks,
Darrell


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Feb 12, 2008)

I've got the same gun but in the M1 with the 21" barrel.  

It doesn't get much lip service in the turkey hunting publications but you'd be hard pressed to find a better, lighter, or more maneuverable gun for turkey hunting.

Mine patterns great.  I shoot Federal Heavyweight #6 (1 5/8 oz.) with the Benelli factory full choke.  A sure fire gobbler getter out to 40+ yards.


----------



## fowl play (Feb 12, 2008)

I have the same setup benelli M1 21" barrel, comp-n-choke .655, winchester 1 3/4 HV #6's judging by my targets i'd 40yds results in jellyhead


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 13, 2008)

If everything else is equal, I would recommend a longer barrel.  Take a look at the Hevi-13 loads from Environmetal.  The velocity is under 1100 FPS from their test barrel, probably 26-28 inches.  The velocity lost in that 5-7 inches would be pretty significant.  I don't believe shotguns lose the velocity that rifles do, but there is still a loss.  All other loads would lose velocity too, I just used the Hevi 13's as an example.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Feb 13, 2008)

I have the Benelli M2 with a 28" barrell.  I got the longer barrell because I'm more of a one gun man and will use it for ducks, dove, deer, and turkey.  I LOVE my gun.

I shoot a Rhino choke (.665 I think will have to look) with Winchester X-tended range #5's.  Great combo so far


----------



## fowl play (Feb 13, 2008)

even if you went from a 28" barrel down to a 21" barrel taking off 7inches @ an average of 12fps per inch of barrel thats only 84ft. per second I personally dont see the disadvantage of shooting a shorter barrel, Loosing 100ft/per sec. isnt gonna make a difference on how dead a turkey is.  your only real advantage to a longer barrel is just a longer sight plane!!  In the turkey woods I believe the shorter and lighter the better!!  IMHO


----------



## urbaneruralite (Feb 13, 2008)

The law enforcement version with ghost ring sights looks like a near perfect turkey gun for a fella that walks a lot.


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 13, 2008)

fowl play said:


> even if you went from a 28" barrel down to a 21" barrel taking off 7inches @ an average of 12fps per inch of barrel thats only 84ft. per second I personally dont see the disadvantage of shooting a shorter barrel, Loosing 100ft/per sec. isnt gonna make a difference on how dead a turkey is.  your only real advantage to a longer barrel is just a longer sight plane!!  In the turkey woods I believe the shorter and lighter the better!!  IMHO


While I understand the limited effect of barrel length on velocity, I don't think losing 80-90 FPS is insignificant, particularly when using the example of Hevi 13, the load would be under 1000 fps.  I would think that could make a difference.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 13, 2008)

Check my math...but I thought this was interesting. 

Let's assume a 40 yard shot on a bird:

At 1100 fps, that bird is dead in 0.11 seconds.  
At 1000 fps, that same bird is dead in 0.12 seconds.  

(40 yds X 3 ft/yd = 120 ft and 120 ft / 1100 fps = 0.11 seconds)

So, essentially, there is ZERO difference in the two velocities.  Obviously the spread would get wider the further you shoot.

But even out to 70 yards.  You're talking a difference between the pattern taking 0.19 seconds to get there and it taking 0.21 seconds.  Still not enough to make me think barrel length has any impact on dead bird vs live bird.

It's at least interesting to think about.  What do you guys think about that?


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not sure the "travel time" is what kills 'em?


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 13, 2008)

You know what man?  You're right.  I wasn't thinking in terms of "force" lost.  It's like the old kenetic energy problem in bowhunting. 

Now I'm interested.  I wish I knew physics better.  May have to do some playin' around with the numbers.


----------



## fowl play (Feb 13, 2008)

Just goes back to what the old timers used to hunt with mainly 20's with 2 3/4" shells no fixed chokes, no hevi shot, no special sight, just a plain shotgun and they had no problem killing birds!! I tend to think people get to caught up in the 3.5's, fps, kenetic energy, its just a turkey not a bull elk!!!!  IMHO Don't get me wrong i'm all about technology but how much power do you really need to kill a turkey?  Sorry for the long response


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 14, 2008)

No doubt, plenty of 20's kill turkeys every year.  But the question is, given two 12 gauge shotguns that are identical in every way but barrel length, will the one with a shorter barrel be less of a "killer" due to the loss of velocity?

Answer?  I have no idea.  I found a ballistics calculator using a "bullet" and velocity.  So this is actually assuming you're using a bullet and not a shotgun load.  But, if you convert 2.25 oz of shot to grains, you get 984.375 grains in a 3.5" Heavy 13.

Plug 1100 fps in and you get 2645 foot pounds of force.
Plug 1000 fps in and you get 2186 foot pounds of force.

That's a 17% reduction in force.  The question, then, is does that matter?  How much force is needed to kill a turkey as Fowl Play asked?  I don't have the answer on that one.  My guess is not much.  

The two loads will definitely get there at essentially the same time.  One will get there with around 17% more energy than the other (again, assuming you were using a bullet...best I could do).

I don't know, it's interesting.  I've always liked the shorter barrels just because they are lighter, more manuverable...and cooler looking!  I'm sure there is a point at which extra foot pounds of force will not kill a turkey any deader...I just don't know what that is.

OK, I'm done trying to be a geek (well, I guess I don't really have to try).  My brain hurts.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow great discussion.  

I will most likely will be using Nitro shells with a Rhino choke combo with this gun.  The Nitro's are 1,200 fps but have a little less shot in them as far as weight goes.

H378i 12 ga.  
3" 
1 7/8 oz. 
1,200 fps 

NOTE:  New H378i should be used in barrels 24" and shorter.   

Thanks,
Darrell


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm sure my example doesn't apply to shotguns as much as I think just because I'm SURE that a bullet holds its energy MUCH better than a shotgun load.  

I would guess that shotgun loads lose energy pretty rapidly over distance.  But, again, I don't know physics.  

You wanna know my gut feeling?  You're gonna be able to kill turkeys with a 21" barrel just fine sir.  Go get 'em!


----------



## fowl play (Feb 14, 2008)

the longest shot i've taken on a bird with my above combination was 52yds and that bird didnt so much as flap his wing when he hit the ground!!  best we could count had 13pellets in his head/neck

everyone makes a good point about velocity & kenectic energy, Huntinfool has got my head spinning already with the math I second him get what ya like and go kill 'em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## captainhook (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a 21" M2 and a 24" SBE2. With the Rhino/Nitro I am getting 210 pellets in a 10 inch circle at 45 laser ranged yards with the M2 and 300 with the SBE2. The M2 is plenty but I carry the SBE2 for gobblers. I just like the 3.5's.


----------



## JTharpe (Feb 14, 2008)

Huntinfool said:


> I'm sure my example doesn't apply to shotguns as much as I think just because I'm SURE that a bullet holds its energy MUCH better than a shotgun load.



for you example to work you would need to take the weight of one pellet instead or the total of shot.
and I want to say it takes around 2 pounds of energy to go thru a turkeys head and vitals.


----------

